# Veloheld Lane mit Gates und Alfine 11G., BB7, usw...



## flm (11. September 2012)

demnächst bei eBay, oder sofort hier: http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...oheld-Lande-in-RH-55...&p=4046739#post4046739


----------



## flm (20. September 2012)

*vhb!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flm (26. September 2012)

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...oheld-Lande-in-RH-55...&p=4085974#post4085974

Seit dem einstellen natürlich nicht mehr in Gebrauch und noch zu haben


----------

